# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  عدم ساپور زبان فارسی در Inet

## siyn71

سلام من یه متنی رو از وبلاگم با آی نت لود میکنم تو تکس برنامم ولی نمیدونم چرا متن های فارسی رو ساپورت نمیکنه لطفا راهنمایی کنید چکار کنم
io.jpg

----------


## siyn71

خواهشا کمک کنین

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

پیام خصوصی بده تا راهنمایی کاملت کنم به صورت ۱۰۰٪

ببین چیزی که میخواهی اینه ، دانلود

----------

